# Middle of winter.. I think not



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its 60 and sunny today, where is the snow?? Either way, the pups are enjoying the weather

:tongue:

Maggie, my roomies dog. 










Uno being his usual serious self


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Uno is soooo shiny! Thats just awsome!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Beautiful pictures! Uno is soooo shiny! Thats just awsome!


Thanks, raw seems to be working well for him  I was worried about not getting the ratios right, but he's very muscular, plenty of energy and nice shiny coat, what more could I ask for?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures!! They both look so happy!
Uno is so handsome! His coat is just gorgeous!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Thanks, raw seems to be working well for him  I was worried about not getting the ratios right, but he's very muscular, plenty of energy and nice shiny coat, what more could I ask for?


LOL! I don't think you have anything to worry about! However you are doing it, its working just fine.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Uno is so handsome!
Great pictures!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Uno is quite the looker!! Raw diet seems to be taking to him well =)


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I know, it was in the 70's here today . You could take all the days it has been cold this winter and you may get a full week. I miss having a true winter...where's the snow :smow:. Oh yea, it's with Abi and Natalie. We have the craziest winter here in the south...one yr we get major snow twice in a week...next yr it's 70's/80's the whole season. You just never know whatchu going to get :smile:.

Oh yes, back to subject, UNO...he is so sleek looking. He is one of the most gaw-juss dogs!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Uno is so handsome  I am so jealous of your warm weather, it was warm for us today . . . around 36 or so lol. . . and we still have huge piles of snow everywhere. . .


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Huggin, we can swap, I want some snow!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Such a handsome guy! Love that shiny coat!


----------

